# Fly Tying Night in Lake Mary?



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone in the Lake Mary area interested in getting together one evening a week (maybe every other week) to do some tying and possibly some casting practice? I am pretty sure we could get the meeting room at Gander Mountain in Lake Mary for fly tying. Jax restaurant & bar about a block away and I think we could get away with some casting practice out back if we bought a beer or two.

JAX Arial View


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds good! I'm game!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in. I don't drink, but I tie like I'm drunk.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Count me in, as long as it's after Nov. 11th. I'm unavailable due to a rigorous training schedule until the 9th, and I plan to take some time off immediately afterwards and get my Noe back up to Palm Coast. 

And by the way, there are no fish in Sun Lake.  I'm not just saying that to keep people away either. ;D I used to live there, and have fished it many times in the last 20 years. Only things I ever caught were brim and catfish. :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds good. 4 people is enough to start having some fun. It would be good to hang out with some other fluff chuckers once and a while. I will see what I can do to get it set up starting after the 11th.

BTW, is there a public boat ramp on that lake?

Arial View


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> BTW, is there a public boat ramp on that lake?


Yes, but the whole lake is a NMZ. No electric allowed either, although I've seen people use them. I think the ramp and surrounding area is called Reflection Park. Not sure how useable the ramp is either. It's paved, but I've only ever hand launched canoes from it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > BTW, is there a public boat ramp on that lake?
> 
> 
> Yes, but the whole lake is a NMZ. No electric allowed either, although I've seen people use them. I think the ramp and surrounding area is called Reflection Park. Not sure how useable the ramp is either. It's paved, but I've only ever hand launched canoes from it.


where is that at exactly? I have a NMZ so I'm good to go!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I could be in for some a fly tying gettogether.


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Cal1320 that was the funniest response I have seen!! Nice one! A little too far away for me but have a blast! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > where is that at exactly?  I have a NMZ so I'm good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> And by the way, there are no fish in Sun Lake.  I'm not just saying that to keep people away either. ;D I used to live there, and have fished it many times in the last 20 years. Only things I ever caught were brim and catfish. :


Just to affirm the above statement, I walked over to Sun Lake today at lunch, and whipped a fly for almost an hour. About 35-40 minutes in, I was stunned when I got a huge strike!  After a solid 2-3 minutes of steady pull, a big fat turtle popped up.  Thankfully, I didn't have to land him as he spit the hook shortly thereafter.

So, I'm sticking with my prior declaration of fishlessness.


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

what kind of fly? turtle soup!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I threw a fly today at lunch also. I was at East Crystal Lake. It was fishless for real.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> what kind of fly? turtle soup!


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1225081440


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I went to Gander today. I am out $20 again ;D but I did manage to book us the meeting room for Nov 18th 6:30 PM - 9 PM. That's Tuesday night.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool. I'll put it on the calender. Thanks Tom.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hopefully several people can make it out on a Tuesday night. If you guys make the effort to come to the first one then we can talk about what might be the best night for future get togethers and see if those dates are open on the Gander meeting room calendar.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for arranging this, Tom.  I put it on my wife's calendar, so she doesn't plan anything for me that night. ;D


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll be there we should also get 10% off too that day


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

So, I sitting in class today, bored as can be, when I started thinking about this upcoming tying night. It occurred to me that it might be fun to do some sort of pseudo-swap.

Knowing that some people (me) can't tie all that fast, and that limitation might make it tough to tie enough flies for everyone, I was thinking that maybe each person could tie just one of their favorite flies to place in a "pot". At the end of the night, everyone can blind draw a random fly from the pot to take home.

If there's time and interest, we could always do more than one, but at least this would give us a starting point and maybe a new fly or two to try out.

Thoughts?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom, if you are still doing this after the New Year remind me and I would like to drive up.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not going to make it tonight because Isabella needs her Dadda and I'm there for her whatever she needs me...............next time tough.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'm not going to make it tonight because Isabella needs her Dadda and I'm there for her whatever she needs me...............next time tough.


You're a week early.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

LMAO ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I went to Gander today. I am out $20 again  ;D but I did manage to book us the meeting room for Nov 18th 6:30 PM - 9 PM. That's Tuesday night.



[smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]  That's a good sign!!!!!!  I'm sorry, been TOO BUSY WITH WORK AND SUCH!!!!!!! :'( [smiley=1-embarassed.gif] [smiley=1-embarassed.gif] [smiley=1-embarassed.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't forget, this is tomorrow night. 

Whitesnooky, now would be the time to post an excuse for not showing up!  ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Too funny [smiley=bitchslap.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, last night was the first, and hopefully not the last, unofficial microskiff.com fly tying night in Lake Mary. Although we were booted from the conference room and onto the sales floor in favor of a gun safety course, we still had a good time with some interesting discussion. 

Tom_in_orl, cal1320 and I entertained some of Gander's patrons with our tying skills (or lack thereof), while phishphood dropped in just to watch and get in on the conversation. Hopefully, no one else showed up and was unable to find us due to the location change. :-/

Here's a couple pics...

































Until next time...


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Geez, I didn't know my dollar store cheaters looked so stylish. LOL
It was nice to get together and meet yall.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

[smiley=sleep1.gif] [smiley=sleep1.gif] [smiley=sleep1.gif] [smiley=sleep1.gif] I have my ow nexcuse that I didnt make it last night..... I had a FLU!!!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Since every Tuesday seems to be hunter safety night. What other night will work for you guys?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd prefer to avoid weekends and friday nights. Other than that, pretty open at this point. Once the kids' sports seasons ramp up again in January, that may change however. :


----------

